# Counter-Punch / Latch and Hook Kick to groin.



## mook jong man (Sep 9, 2011)

Used mainly against an opponent standing side on or semi side on stance , stepping in and throwing a straight punch at your face.

Use your centreline punch to intercept and deflect his incoming straight punch , using your right punch to the outside of his right wrist , or in the case of him using a left handed strike use your left punch on the outside of left wrist.

After your punch has fully extended and deflected his punch , hook your fingers and thumb over his forearm and start to contract the angle in your arm and sink the elbow at the same time .

This will break his structure and drag him down and in , this is what we call a "latch".
At the same time you are doing your latch , you will pivot and Hook Kick him in the groin with your instep or shin. ( hook kick is the same as Wing Chun side kick it is just used at shorter range using the shin as the striking surface instead of the heel).

The pivot , latch and kick are all done  simultaneously to drag the opponent in and enhance the power of the kick.
Use the same side leg as the hand you are latching with.

Don't forget to bring your spare hand up into Wu Sau to guard your face , if a hand is not striking it is guarding with the Wu Sau.
After the kick , close in and follow up with "continuous punch"

Other targets you can kick depending on the range are the front of his lead  thigh and also the midsection.


----------



## geezer (Sep 10, 2011)

Mook, do you have any videos of that TST lineage WC "hook kick"? We don't use a "round" or "hook" kick...at least not "officially". I mean, it's not in any of our forms, for example. Actually, I am rather fond of a low hooking kick I call the "bastard round kick"... but I thought I picked it up from another lineage... or maybe the Escrima style I trained back in the 80's. It's all getting to be a little fuzzy these days, LOL. Anyway, if you can find a clip on youtube or someplace, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 10, 2011)

in the 4th biu tze chi sao section that I learned we do a hooking kick with the instep as we are being pulled to latch on to our partners leg....sort of like when a plane is landing on a aircraft carrier and its hook brakes the plane


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 10, 2011)

geezer said:


> Mook, do you have any videos of that TST lineage WC "hook kick"? We don't use a "round" or "hook" kick...at least not "officially". I mean, it's not in any of our forms, for example. Actually, I am rather fond of a low hooking kick I call the "bastard round kick"... but I thought I picked it up from another lineage... or maybe the Escrima style I trained back in the 80's. It's all getting to be a little fuzzy these days, LOL. Anyway, if you can find a clip on youtube or someplace, I'd appreciate it.



Yeah I got one here , the man in blue is seen here hook kicking the opponents inner thigh , but the same kick can be directed all around the thigh area back , front and sides , the ribs , mid section , the groin.

[video=youtube_share;QlffkKTtbkQ]http://youtu.be/QlffkKTtbkQ[/video]

Important points to remember are to try and use the shin as the striking area.

The power of the kick comes from the pivot and make sure to maintain the angle of the leg the whole way through the movement , don't straighten the leg as they do in Muay Thai.

It is a close range kick that is used as a finishing technique , for example you would punch them a few times then latch onto their arm and drag them into a hook kick.

Or it is usually paired with another close range kick like the stamp kick to the back of the knee , as I said it's a finishing technique , you wouldn't just walk up to someone and hook kick them.

I think it is just a shorter range variation of the Bong Gerk in the below picture , you have that in your dummy form don't you ?







Because the pivoting mechanics are exactly the same but instead of extending the heel to strike you are just pivoting and swinging the shin into the target.

We have a straight knee strike and a round knee strike as well and they aren't in any of our forms , so I can only imagine that they are also short range variations of our kicks.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Sep 11, 2011)

I've been shown something fairly similar in a seminar, it comes out at certain ranges for us, from what I know, thanks for sharing!


----------



## geezer (Sep 11, 2011)

Great clip Mook. That's exactly the kick I had in mind. I use it in Escrima stepping-in, just like that. OK, I admit use it in VT too, but I wasn't taught it in that context. Anyway, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 11, 2011)

geezer said:


> Great clip Mook. That's exactly the kick I had in mind. I use it in Escrima stepping-in, just like that. OK, I admit use it in VT too, but I wasn't taught it in that context. Anyway, thanks for sharing.



Yeah the way he did it in the clip wasn't strictly correct , instead of stepping in with the Garn Sau he should have just pivoted , and used the return pivot to generate power in his hook kick.
But it does give a basic idea of the hook kick.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Sep 17, 2011)

very interesting concept!


----------

